# stomach acid? URGENT HELP PLEASE!



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

Two days ago my Runi spent the entire night with fever. the next day he threw up a yellow substance. I called the vet and he told me not to worry that after the vomit he should start feeling okay. he's only done it once but he's been eating a lot of grass and i'm not sure if there's a limit on eating it. he has not been eating but he has been drinking water so i don't think he's dehydrated. I've been watching him carefully and I've realised that he does that thing we do when we have a heartburn or sourness? i don't know how it's called but it doesn't matter if he's standing or sitting or laying on bed, he starts doing this noise with his throat and starts like trying to swallow something.
I know i should take him again but i'm short of money right now and i'm really worried about my poor baby


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't think calling the vet is enough,i would make an appointment to see a vet


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I know what it's like to be broke, but I really think he should see a vet. It sounds like a stomach issue, but also that he may need meds to get his body back on track.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

If it was JUST throwing up bile I would say it's no emergency, but with the other symptoms a once over at the vet is necessary. Let us know what happens! Hope he starts feeling better soon!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I too know what it's like to be low on cash, but this sounds like something that requires a vet visit. Have you looked into Care Credit? It's a no-interest credit card for health bills, including vet care. Most vets take it. 

I hope your little guy is okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Does he still have a fever? What is his temperature?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

If it was just acid refux you could try Apple Cider Vinegar I heard it helps but never tried it but I would be leary with the other symptoms


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

thanks so much for your comments! 
Thank God I got payed yesterday so I took him to the vet immediately. He did have fever. he was almost at 40°C. Turns out he has a stomach infection but he's already taking antibiotics and the vet gave him a shot for the pain and fever. He woke up a little sleepy and down today but I do think he's getting better. I also hope he feels okay soon, it hurts to him down when he's usually playing around.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

kurtsie said:


> thanks so much for your comments!
> Thank God I got payed yesterday so I took him to the vet immediately. He did have fever. he was almost at 40°C. Turns out he has a stomach infection but he's already taking antibiotics and the vet gave him a shot for the pain and fever. He woke up a little sleepy and down today but I do think he's getting better. I also hope he feels okay soon, it hurts to him down when he's usually playing around.


Glad you were able to take him in. I am so happy to hear he's on his way to recovery. Hopefully he's back to his old self very soon!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Happy to read he's feeling better!!


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Good to hear you were able to take him in! Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Glad he went to the Vet and is doing ok


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is your pup doing? Do update us please!


----------



## kurtsie (Jan 9, 2013)

susan davis said:


> How is your pup doing? Do update us please!


hey! Runy is finally done with taking his antibiotics and he's back to normal! He lost almost 2 pounds though but he's been eating and drinking water like he used to.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

kurtsie said:


> hey! Runy is finally done with taking his antibiotics and he's back to normal! He lost almost 2 pounds though but he's been eating and drinking water like he used to.


I'm so glad he's doing better! I keep checking back hoping for an update  I'm sure he'll gain his weight back in no time!


----------

